# space marine colour scheme



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

how do you make a space marine colour sceme like the following


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I think the Bolter and Chainsword have an application where you can design your own colour schemes...


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Do you mean how to make the images like that? Or do you mean, how do you paint space marines in those colors?

I think the Bolter and Chainsword is hosting something like GW's old marine scheme program, so that should work fine.

But if you want to learn to paint those colors... well let me know and I'll put together some recipes and techniques for you.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/smp.php

This is the link to the colour-scheme maker. I assume this is what you mean.
I can also help if you want to physically paint them.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

the only good thing to ever come from Bitching and Complaining 
http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?autocom=pages

god damn you shadow hawk


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

ok i only know how to make the scheme so tanx for the replies


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> god damn you shadow hawk


You're welcome.


----------

